# Athena's log. Road to recovery, treatment with test, tb-500



## Athena (Jul 30, 2017)

Hehve hejka negacja


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 30, 2017)

thanks for sharing and good luck with your recovery, take it easy at the gym even if ur feeling good


----------



## Athena (Jul 30, 2017)

Ghigno gdzie jello


----------



## stonetag (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm intrigued to say the least! lol. Keep the upbeat attitude and you will do fine, good luck.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 30, 2017)

One day at a time, Athena. One day at a time


----------



## Athena (Jul 30, 2017)

Ghigno faffed NHS


----------



## Athena (Jul 30, 2017)

Seeker said:


> One day at a time, Athena. One day at a time



I'll just ask someone to kick me out. But I'll be a good girl! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Athena (Jul 30, 2017)

One more comment


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2017)

How many mg of test are you taking each pin?


----------



## Athena (Jul 31, 2017)

Huff jhansi fads


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 31, 2017)

Good idea for a log. I see you've already visited username1's log on this. Keep us posted. Maybe some of those other guys will chime in here.


----------



## Athena (Jul 31, 2017)

Gdzie foggy Jeff


----------



## snake (Jul 31, 2017)

Athena said:


> Each pin 1ml which contains 100mg



You're going to grow a 8" penis. That may be jealousy on my part but damn, do you have this all thought out?



Athena said:


> Some remarks on test: strength increase on 2nd day after injection, belly fat decreasing much faster than on sides and things. I guess it is stubborn due to high estrogen. Dropping water on 2nd day as well, but again more softer on 4th. I guess I must give up my occasional sweets, but let's consider the fact that I am mostly bed ridden for now.



Let me get this right; you pinned and within 2 days your strength shot up, you lost belly fat, you have high E but still managed to dropped water? Do I have that right?


----------



## Athena (Jul 31, 2017)

Doesn't look like penis actually.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 31, 2017)

Go on!!

10 char.


----------



## Athena (Jul 31, 2017)

Hit gym today. Light weights. 
Incline Dumbbell Press 3x20
Side laterals seated 3x20
Triceps push down 3x20
Bicep curls 3x30
Leg extensions 3x15
Bench squats 3x10
Felt pretty much pressure in my back after presses, still trying to find comfy position with my back supported nicely. Had some rest and hit again. No pain, just pressure in my back and right hip. Starting really slow with my lower body until I feel a bit better. Some burning pain in sacrum area at the moment, nothing a good night sleep can't fix!


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 1, 2017)

snake said:


> You're going to grow a 8" penis. That may be jealousy on my part but damn, do you have this all thought out?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right; you pinned and within 2 days your strength shot up, you lost belly fat, you have high E but still managed to dropped water? Do I have that right?


100/ml is likely a short ester; it's plausible she feels it like that. Plus the placebo effect is still an effect.


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 1, 2017)

I think I read something like this in the back of a Penthouse Mag.  lol  Just kidding.  Keep up the good work


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 1, 2017)

Any before/after pics?


----------



## Athena (Aug 1, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Any before/after pics?



Before or after the year 2000? ;D


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 1, 2017)

Athena said:


> Before or after the year 2000? ;D


Before test and after test. I am curious to see the changes.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 2, 2017)

Gainz.

Brb..gona add test to my recovery compounds.


----------



## Athena (Aug 2, 2017)

Hanno jhansi kjhhv


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2017)

Athena said:


> So... Got my 5th pin yesterday.  My pain got less and I can pretty much easily hop off the bed and I can finally sit! Pretty fast improvement despite only one week of use.
> 
> However I am experiencing side effects of tb-500, the ones like 1 in 100000000000000... My tonsil got enlarged on the left side of my throat and I have my belly bloated all the time. Hard to breathe and swallow.
> 
> ...



Maybe he died.


----------



## Athena (Aug 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe he died.



Well that's exactly what I thought in the first place.... Thanks, pretty encouraging


----------



## Athena (Aug 2, 2017)

One of his last comments:
"Yeah. I didn't really leave a stone unturned. I know it can lower WBC, or in some studies has been negatively correlated with it. Also know it works on the lymphatic system. Just out of all the logs I have read on the internet no one has had anything similar. Also they rose after secession of use (about 2 weeks after I discontinued). I only ended up doing 10mg over a 2 week period.

But yeah, it's a mystery. I have been to so many docs about this who keep telling me I am fine. Going to have to accept it as an oddity and forget about it, unless anything notable occurs. Has been enought to ward me off it all though. In the future where drugs are concerned I'll stick to things like test etc."


----------



## Athena (Aug 2, 2017)

In the body, TB-4 is produced is the thymus, a gland which is at its largest in children, atrophies as adulthood progresses, and is virtually non-existent in the elderly.

This is exactly where I feel pressure in my chest the second day after injection. Hopefully it is a good sign.


----------



## Athena (Aug 2, 2017)

Gnocchi Nikki gifs


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 2, 2017)

Subscribed.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 2, 2017)

:32 (16):
10 characters


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 2, 2017)

Wheres gymrat?
I would like to hear his opinion on this scenario


----------



## Seeker (Aug 2, 2017)

Injuries just suck. You have the determination and will to get back and so it shall be.


----------



## Athena (Aug 2, 2017)

In case I go silent that means I too died from tb-500... Just like everyone who started their logs and never ****ing finished them.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2017)

CM and Kilo's??? Freedom units please. I have no idea how tall or how much you weigh...


----------



## snake (Aug 2, 2017)

You look good Miss; keep up the solid work.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> CM and Kilo's??? Freedom units please. I have no idea how tall or how much you weigh...



Shes about 160 Lbs and 5'10"...bloody Yanks 

Athena - you look amazing and your drive & determination will carry you through. Stay strong.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Athena (Aug 2, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> CM and Kilo's??? Freedom units please. I have no idea how tall or how much you weigh...



5'84" 163 if I converted it correctly


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Shes about 160 Lbs and 5'10"...bloody Yanks
> 
> Athena - you look amazing and your drive & determination will carry you through. Stay strong.



5-10 and 160? Yowsers. Nice legs.


----------



## Athena (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks! Trying my best to stay positive


----------



## Yaya (Aug 2, 2017)

What in the blue eyed fuk!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2017)

Yaya said:


> What in the blue eyed fuk!!



Do you mean one-eyed fuk?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 2, 2017)

Tell me... How big is ur dick?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 2, 2017)

Athena said:


> I'll squeeze my teeth, put myself on a leash and won't go beyond my limits. But you know how hard it is to control yourself when you want to go big. I need to be chained down, too excited, gotta released  that test in my blood  :32 (12):



Whoa you want it pretty bad. Goodluck with your recovery


----------



## TrickWilliams (Aug 2, 2017)

How did I miss the pics? 

You look awesome Athena. I see nothing but greatness coming your way.


----------



## Solomc (Aug 2, 2017)

Let me know when the in-bed cardio sessions start. I'm game.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2017)

Solomc said:


> Let me know when the in-bed cardio sessions start. I'm game.



So you're saying you want to get pegged?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 3, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> So you're saying you want to get pegged?



Mr. YoungStrong.. they don't get it and they are severely blind. Forgive them for they know not what they do


----------



## Solomc (Aug 3, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> So you're saying you want to get pegged?



Are you doing the pegging?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Chicks got a rockin bod. Somehow I missed the pics. Sorry you feel shitty somedays but looks wise you have things going your way.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 3, 2017)

Solomc said:


> Are you doing the pegging?



Haha. Only if you wear a wig and have a tramp stamp...


----------



## Athena (Aug 3, 2017)

Pull downs on a lat pulldown machine 3x20 
Leverage high row 3x20 
Machine Bench Press 3x20 
Seated Side Lateral Raise 3x20 
Machine triceps extension 3x20 
Biceps curls 3x30 
Leg extensions 3x20 
Bench squats 3x20 
Standing Calf Raise 3x20 

Added +1,+2kg on all of them this time and actually wo went pretty well. Killed shoulders and quadriceps till burning, so everything was smooth until my cardio... In... Bed... Idiot... But it's alright, I will recover


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 3, 2017)

Looking great!   Keep up the good work.


----------



## Athena (Aug 3, 2017)

Jejku gaff GB


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 4, 2017)

Are you an M. Night Shyamalan fan?

So I re-read your initial post because something just seems weird with what you are doing. 

You said 

"What I know for sure is that I had sciatica, fractured tailbone from my childhood trauma which maybe did not heal properly and resulted in this injury, probably herniated disc with Radicular pain"

How do you connect a fractured tailbone to sciatica? 

Also curious how you determined you had "soft tissues" and decided to start running 100mg of test per week. Who is advising you on that?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 4, 2017)

Damn Athena I missed your pics also. You have a very nice physique. U have some meat in all the right spots. Stomach looks nice as well. 

Never wanted to be a spider until I saw your pictures lolololol


----------



## Athena (Aug 4, 2017)

Hahn NG chyba


----------



## Athena (Aug 4, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Damn Athena I missed your pics also. You have a very nice physique. U have some meat in all the right spots. Stomach looks nice as well.
> 
> Never wanted to be a spider until I saw your pictures lolololol



Thanks! I've been training for 3 years only and willing for the rest of my life to achieve greater physique. Somehow I felt I gotta read of that spider and cover it up, but you made me think it's still alright there


----------



## Athena (Aug 4, 2017)

Athena said:


> Thanks! I've been training for 3 years only and willing for the rest of my life to achieve greater physique. Somehow I felt I gotta read of that spider and cover it up, but you made me think it's still alright there



Gotta get rid of*


----------



## Athena (Aug 4, 2017)

+kjhhv CV ha bdb Hna


----------



## Hurt (Aug 7, 2017)

Watching this one! Best of luck to you Athena! Great log so far.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Athena (Aug 7, 2017)

Huff jhansi kjhhv


----------



## Athena (Aug 10, 2017)

Gaff John kjhhv


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 10, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


>



That's the best one I've ever seen posted on here. Lol


----------



## Athena (Aug 17, 2017)

Ghana fin jinn


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 17, 2017)

Well there isn't really a tactful way to ask this, but since you're being so open and honest, and I'm genuinely curious, how's the clit growth?


----------



## Athena (Aug 17, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Well there isn't really a tactful way to ask this, but since you're being so open and honest, and I'm genuinely curious, how's the clit growth?



I have heard it would grow big but not in my case. The clit enlarged a tiny bit for me to feel a small bump which wasn't there before. It kinda looks like tiny rosebud. Way more sensitive and sexualy arroused 24/7. I can just think about sex and I am already melting... Slightest touch makes me go to the Moon and back.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 17, 2017)

Athena said:


> It kinda looks like tiny rosebud. Way more sensitive and sexualy arroused 24/7. I can just think about sex and I am already melting... Slightest touch makes me go to the Moon and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PillarofBalance said:


> REAL Pics or it didn't happen





I agree with PoB


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 18, 2017)

Standing by for clit pics.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 18, 2017)

it would for sure be helpful, for the log of course


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 19, 2017)

This is us waiting......


----------



## Athena (Aug 20, 2017)

And here I am waiting for real insight into my problems... Guys xD


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 21, 2017)

Well we're trying...


----------



## Hurt (Aug 21, 2017)

I would also like to say a pic would help. I think the vote is unanimous...


----------



## Athena (Nov 5, 2017)

Jhelum suddenly gg


----------



## Athena (Nov 5, 2017)

Great progress with my arms and back, just gotta ask someone to take a pic from behind


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 5, 2017)

Welcome back.  Nice development on the arms. Just keep training smart and avoid the injuries


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 5, 2017)

the fukk you go crazy?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 5, 2017)

Athena said:


> Although, something has changed when on tb-500. My eye colour sometimes went from blue to green and it keeps on changing even when I am off. Any ideas why?


Hmm. Most of the data re TB-500 & eyes is positive - helps with dry eyes, corneal healing, etc. If it was directly responsible for your eye color switching then it would involve structural changes in the iris, melanin production from a genomic level, stuff like that. Of course nothing of the kind has ever been documented so this is very much me grasping at straws. 

Or it might have nothing to do with TB-500 at all. Eye color has been known to change from blue to green depending on a persons mood (yes, really).


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Hmm. Most of the data re TB-500 & eyes is positive - helps with dry eyes, corneal healing, etc. If it was directly responsible for your eye color switching then it would involve structural changes in the iris, melanin production from a genomic level, stuff like that. Of course nothing of the kind has ever been documented so this is very much me grasping at straws.
> 
> Or it might have nothing to do with TB-500 at all. Eye color has been known to change from blue to green depending on a persons mood (yes, really).



Happens to me occasionally.  My daughter especially notices my change in eye color.


----------



## Athena (Nov 11, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Hmm. Most of the data re TB-500 & eyes is positive - helps with dry eyes, corneal healing, etc. If it was directly responsible for your eye color switching then it would involve structural changes in the iris, melanin production from a genomic level, stuff like that. Of course nothing of the kind has ever been documented so this is very much me grasping at straws.
> 
> Or it might have nothing to do with TB-500 at all. Eye color has been known to change from blue to green depending on a persons mood (yes, really).



Thanks! Probably it depends on my mood, although the changes developed only after I started using Tb. However I would wake up completely calm in the morning and my eyes would be green. Tb was the only new thing I started using when I noticed it, so I assumed it was the trigger. No matter how intense my emotions were before, eye colour never used to change.


----------



## Athena (Nov 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> the fukk you go crazy?



Probably


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 11, 2017)

Ha. She said colour. Weirdo.


----------



## NoQuarter (Nov 13, 2017)

your photos shows progress!!!! That's awesome!


----------

